# Auslandsdialer?



## wannabe (27 Februar 2005)

0190warner hat eine Verbindung getrennt, und zwar wenn ich online bin alle 
5 minuten oder so, was ist das? Es ist jedes Mal die gleiche Nummer  0103300681509751.


Uebrigens weiss jemand ob man die Einzelverbingungen jetzt bei T-com Rechnung 
online sofort ansehen kann??

Besten Dank im voraus


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2005)

*Re: dialer?*

Einzelverbindung online geht glaube ich nicht...
Ich würde gleich morgen bei der Telekom anrufen und den Fall schildern, evtl. lass Dich von der hotline verbinden (hab sowas noch nie gemacht!?)

--> siehe hier zum Thema Einzelverbindungsnachweis
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=30069#30069



			
				wannabe schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist jedes Mal die gleiche Nummer  0103300681509751.


 Die Nummer setzt sich zusammen aus:
01033 Netzvorwahl der deutschen Telekom
00681 Landesvorwahl (müsste  Wallis-Futuna sein)
509751 ist dann die Nummer des Anschlusses dort, die's wahrscheinlich faktisch gar nicht gibt...

Das ist also ein so genannter Auslandsdialer. Ich vermute, dass er sich nicht eingewählt hat (Du schreibst ja, dass der 0190-Warner aktiv wurde). Deine Internetverbindung wurde unterbrochen mit dem Ziel, sich über Wallis-Futuna einzuwählen, zum Wohle der dortigen Telefongesellschaftr (die wahrscheinlich zu 60% europäischen Investoren gehört) und zum Wohle der westlichen Pornowelt.

Technisch würde ich Dir raten, die einschlägigen Programme zu besorgen, um dem Teil zu eliminieren. Aber vergiss bitte nicht, nichts einfach so zu löschen, sondern z.B. die Dialerdateien nur umzubenennen. 

siehe dazu:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/finden-und-loeschen.php

Wende Dich bitte auch ans BSI, an die RegTP und an die Telekom (Die Telekom ist nicht gerade erfreut über das Problem... aber ob die immer noch Auslandsdialer ausbuchen, weiß ich nicht... Wäre daher gut, den Dialer zu haben als Nachweis)

BSI
http://www.bsi.de/dialer/warnung/auslandsrufnummer.htm

RegTP
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/fs.html

Fürs weitere VOrgehen wird immer wieder gerne die erste Hilfe genommen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2005)

Is denn schon wieder morgen? Was ist heute für ein Tag? Sonntag? Welches Jahr?
Sachlicher: wallis-futuna, da spuckt mein Chaos gar nicht soooo viel aus. Naja, die üblichen Verdächtigen... Haste gelesen, dass neulich ITALIENISCHE DIALER ein Thema waren, drüben bei den seriösen AWMs?


----------



## jupp11 (27 Februar 2005)

*Re: dialer?*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Internetverbindung wurde unterbrochen mit dem Ziel, sich über Wallis-Futuna einzuwählen, zum Wohle der dortigen Telefongesellschaftr (die wahrscheinlich zu 60% europäischen Investoren gehört) und zum Wohle der westlichen Pornowelt.


 60% ? ,  ob da  überhaupt was ins Subminiaturinselreich fliesst, habe ich meine  Zweifel....
http://www.cia.gov/cia/publications/factbook/geos/wf.html


> Population:
> 15,880 (July 2004 est.)





> Telephone system:
> Definition Field Listing
> general assessment: NA
> domestic: NA
> international: country code - 681


...........
j.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2005)

Die westliche Pornowelt verdient auch gut daran, man könnte das genauer nachlesen in diesem Prozess eines großen (leider mir immer noch nicht bekannten) Pornoanbieters aus Gibraltar und den Telcos in Australien. Wie hieß der Fall doch gleich? Da stehen in den Gerichtsprotokollen fein säuberlichst die ganzen Verträge drin, sind aber 200 Seiten oder so in Gerichtsenglisch 
Wo haben die denn gleich wieder hintelefonieren lassen?


----------



## Reducal (27 Februar 2005)

Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ...wallis-futuna, da spuckt mein Chaos gar nicht soooo viel aus.


 ... habe hier noch was gefunden


			
				Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Haste gelesen, dass neulich ITALIENISCHE DIALER ein Thema waren, drüben bei den seriösen AWMs?


Nö, da ist mein Tellerrand zu hoch!


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2005)

Da wird auch nur eine Firma aus British Virgin Island genannt. Hmm. Nee, ich meinte mit "Chaos spuckt nicht viel aus" nicht die geographie, sondern bekannte Anbieter 
Der Fall mit Gibraltar und Australien, das war übrigens OPTUS/GILSAN und es ging um Vanuatu, ein grichischer Anbieter war auch dabei. Frage ich meine Chaosglaskugel nach einer Verbindung, in der Gibraltar, Griechenland, und Südsee gleichjzeitig vorkommt, bleibt eigentlich nur eine Firma übrig... Aber vielleicht meldet sich ja die Tage noch der hoch verehrte Kollege du-weisst-schon, der weiss da sicher eine konkretere Antwort  

wer den Sonntag mit spannender Lektüre verbringen will, *allerdings nur für Freaks, für die aber fast ein must-read!*
http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/cases/nsw/supreme_ct/2004/1077.html

wallis and futuna ist doch eigentlich französisch, also France Telecom? 
http://www.francetelecom.com/en/worldwide/asia/wf/

ja: siehe hier 


> Service Des Postes et Telecommunications (SPT) provides all telecommunications and postal services for the islands. SPT is partnered by France Telecom’s France Cable & Radio (FCR). Wallis Island received a satellite telephone link in 1989 and has been connected to the Internet since 1998. Australia television broadcasts are available via satellite transmission.



grübel grübel... Mein Chaos ist nicht gerade francophil ...


----------



## sascha (27 Februar 2005)

> wer den Sonntag mit spannender Lektüre verbringen will, allerdings nur für Freaks, für die aber fast ein must-read!



Ich verstehe das richtig, dass in diesem Gerichtsprozess vor dem New Wales Supreme Court Netzbetreiber aus verschiedenen Ländern darum streiten, wer wieviel Kohle bei der Abzocke mit Auslands-Dialern verdienen darf?




> The plaintiff (“Gilsan”) developed a business concept whereby consumers could use computers to call international telephone numbers to enable them to receive “adult entertainment” or other services.
> (...)
> In brief, a consumer who was browsing the internet (usually, what are known as “adult sites”) might see an advertisement for a particular service. Those advertisements were placed by service agents with whom service providers contracted to Gilsan had contractual or other arrangements. Consumers who wished to avail themselves of the services on offer would download the “dialler” that the service agent provided.
> (...)
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > wer den Sonntag mit spannender Lektüre verbringen will, allerdings nur für Freaks, für die aber fast ein must-read!
> 
> 
> Ich verstehe das richtig, dass in diesem Gerichtsprozess vor dem New Wales Supreme Court Netzbetreiber aus verschiedenen Ländern darum streiten, wer wieviel Kohle bei der Abzocke mit Auslands-Dialern verdienen darf?


Aaaah, ein freak *lach*
Ja... und die Verträge sind klasse, genauso das Feilschen (eben um die Anteile der "Beute")
Ein unglaublicher Einblick ins Geschäftsgebahren... Nur leider komme ich mit den Namen dort nicht weiter. Kriege nirgends eine Verbindung... (wie passend)
Ich vermute, dass "GILSAN" extra für dieses Verfahren gegründet wurde und es sich um eine ganz andere Firma handelte... Ein so großer "porn merchant" in Gibraltar und keiner weiß, wer das sein soll???
Naja, aber das ist meine *private* Meinung


----------



## Smigel (27 Februar 2005)

Jepp reiner Streit um die aufteilung der Beute  8)


----------



## TSCoreNinja (27 Februar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe das richtig, dass in diesem Gerichtsprozess vor dem New Wales Supreme Court Netzbetreiber aus verschiedenen Ländern darum streiten, wer wieviel Kohle bei der Abzocke mit Auslands-Dialern verdienen darf?



Genau ging es um ein paar Punkte:

-Gilsan behauptete, das exclusive Recht an der Verwendung von Vanuatu Telefonnummern von Telecom Vanuatu erworben zu haben, zum Preis von 10 US Cent  pro Minute. AT&T soll dies verletzt haben. Interessanterweise geht es scheinbar um die Zeit, zu der dieser Wired Artikel entstand:
http://www.wired.com/news/business/0,1367,35627,00.html
Interessant ist auch dieser Link zu AT&Ts Rolle:
http://dan_pressnell.tripod.com/attporn.html

-Gilsan zweifelte die Rechtmässigkeit der Abrechnungen an, da sie meinten, die Verrtäge seien auf Basis des Euros, und nicht des US Dollars abgeschlossen worden (im Urteil mit 30-40 Millonen US Dollarn bewertet).

-Optus hat im Gegenzug Gilsan auf ausstehende Kosten für das Hosten von Content verklagt (im Urteil mit 800.000 US Dollar bewertet)

Artikel dazu, der in Australien recht viel Aufsehen und Boykott Aufrufe gegen Optus hervorrief: Optus's dirty little Secret revealed, zu finden unter http://jmm.aaa.net.au/articles/14039.htm

Grüsse,
TSCN


----------



## wannabe (27 Februar 2005)

danke schoen an alle...

also ich hoffe doch dass er sich nicht eingewaehlt hat. Die Nummer wurde 
gewaehlt 
unter der Anwendung C:\windows\system\shellext\......exe.
die exe-datei ist jedes mal anders. Wenn man sie aber sucht, findet man 
sie nicht.
es ist so aergerlich, staendig unterbrochen zu werden.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (27 Februar 2005)

@Wannabe,
könntest Du evt mal HijackThis laufen lassen und das Log hier als Attachment anhaengen?

Ansonsten: irgendwelche Ideen, woher das Teil stammt? Schau Dir mal die History vom Internet Explorer an! Wenn ja, bitte eine private Nachricht mit dem Link an mich.

Grüße,
TSCN


----------



## wannabe (27 Februar 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> @Wannabe,
> könntest Du evt mal HijackThis laufen lassen und das Log hier als Attachment anhaengen?



 ich kuemmere mich drum. danke fuer den Hinweis.




			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten: irgendwelche Ideen, woher das Teil stammt? Schau Dir mal die History vom Internet Explorer an! Wenn ja, bitte eine private Nachricht mit dem Link an mich.
> 
> Grüße,
> TSCN



keine Ahnung. Ich habe den 0190warner erst gestern installiert, frueher wurde 
die Verbindung auch ab und zu unterbrochen aber nicht so haeufig. 
Ich habe erst mal eine dumme Frage(es gibt die!), kann sich ein Dialer nur 
einwaehlen wenn ich online bin? 

uebrigens ich habe so oft gelesen dass wenn man nur dsl(kein modem,isdn,etc) 
hat ist man sicher vor Dialer. Ich  zahle wie wenn ich dsl habe aber surfe 
 nur mit 384B/s hoechstens ,das ist ein Angebot von t-online(heisst genau 
"t-dsl 1000 am t-net, Variante mit bis zu 384 kbit/s") .Nun habe ich dsl 
oder nicht??

Wenn ich dsl habe, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die Dialer nicht einwaehlen 
koennen obwohl sie in meinem pc eingenistet haben?


----------



## wannabe (27 Februar 2005)

here is the doc


----------



## TSCoreNinja (27 Februar 2005)

Du hast auf jeden Fall ein Program drauf, dass als Adware erkannt wird:
Tencent, siehe 
http://www3.ca.com/securityadvisor/pest/pest.aspx?id=453083549

Verdaechtiger erscheint mir aber der Eintrag: 
C:\WINDOWS\NVSVCA32.EXE
Vermutlich daher hier fixen:
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nvsvca32] C:\WINDOWS\nvsvca32.exe
(am besten mal vorher an http://www.virustotal.com schicken, die rennen etliche Antivirenscanner parallel drueber)

Auch der Eintrag
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [autoclk] autoclk.exe
scheint verdaechtig, siehe
http://www.trojaner-board.de/showthread.php?t=11074
Gruesse,
TSCN


----------

